# Just sold this 1915 for $500 what you think



## digger mcdirt (May 23, 2009)

I dug this a few months back in a hillside dump here locally. It's a Nov 1915 Coke (really chatt 25 on heel so 1925)  from Clifton Tenn. No doubt rare as it was a small river town with not a lot of bottles. I have a friend who has wanted it for the last few months. He started at $100 then $200 then $300 and today he offered $500 and it went with him. I collect Tenn bottles but never did the hobbleskirts I do acl embossed bottles and amber Cokes (Part of the cash will go to a good bottle for my collection [] ) . The hobbleskirts are cool but to me just not into same bottle with different towns on bottom. I think the Coke book calls it very rare but to me $500 was fair since I dug it and had nothing in it. What you think deal or steal . bob


----------



## digger mcdirt (May 23, 2009)

here's the money bringer


----------



## cyberdigger (May 23, 2009)

I think you should have held out till he went to a grand... sounds like that guy really wanted it! []


----------



## ncbred (May 23, 2009)

I think you did damn good, lol.


----------



## digger mcdirt (May 23, 2009)

I think $500 topped him out. He doesn't collect bottles his grandfather worked at the plant. So his attachment was for the association with grandpaw not the bottle. I sold one several years ago for $250 so I think with the current market value on collectibles down ( rare still brings good ok brings fair and commoners are dead ) I was happy. ut it is a very rare bottle I am just thankful to have dug it. That was the thrill and the money will take care of a couple of projects I ahve going plus get a good bottle that I collect. Maybe a nice amber Coke I don't have or a killer ACL. bob


----------



## blobbottlebob (May 23, 2009)

I think you did extremely well. $500 is a ton of cash for a hoblleskirt coke. And it sounds like he was happy getting something that was part of his family history. Man, for $500 I'd give you every hobbleskirt I ever found! The thing is basically a common type of crown. You hit the jackpot because of the town. Congrats.


----------



## capsoda (May 23, 2009)

You both did good. You could have done better and he could have done worse. When it is between buds...you both did good.


----------



## glass man (May 23, 2009)

YEP $500 IS UNREAL TO ME. I THINK YOU BOTH DID GREAT! YOU ARE HAPPY AND HE IS HAPPY! THAT IS A GREAT DEAL ANY TIME WHEN BOTH PARTIES ARE SATIFIED! JAMIE


----------



## VA is for Diggers (May 25, 2009)

Looks like a nice deal. The 1915 centenial will no doubt make them more collectable , especially rarer towns. I would like to have a copy of the coca-cola list or book and willing to accept any reasonable offers. The book is out of print, and outdated from what I have read from other collectors. I was wondering which town has brought the highest prices so far? I have at least 20 different ones from the VA state that I have dug.


----------



## appliedlips (May 25, 2009)

I think people are nuts to pay that kind of money for a bottle that can be bought for $5 with different base embossing.It can't even be seen on the shelf..If prices keep going up on 15's,23's and SS's I'll start headed to these small towns and digging dumps..But that is just my opinion,  and people think I'm nuts all of the time.


----------



## bamascavenger (Jun 4, 2009)

I think you did the right thing! But.....CLIFTON only made ONE bottle...yup, THAT one. And for some reason went out of business? No more records of Clifton Tn. Making anymore Hobbies for any other year. Just that year. Rare.....I would say so.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 4, 2009)

Thats weird man I was thinking the same exact thing! scary huh? []


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 4, 2009)

a few years ago I was selling used skate boards from the 1980's and early 90's anywhere between 100 - 400 bucks... a few went way up there.  They're not even old yet, although some were very scarce.  Personally I wouldnt drop a dime on anything that wasnt crude, bubbly and made of glass as far as collecting things go, and you could argue about the graphics on the skate boards, but what it comes down to with most collectible items is sentimental value... and the need to fill some void...

 hold on to those elmo lunch boxes folks...  someday someone will offer you money for them...


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah! We see you lurkin! Comp still down? snake bite?[]


----------



## digger mcdirt (Jun 4, 2009)

No there are other Clifton bottles Gem bottling works is a slg plate from Clifton and there is a Clifton Bottling works and a Christmas Coke.


----------

